# Sherman's First Hunt



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

DH took Sherman pheasant hunting this weekend. He was 8 mths old on the 26th, retrieves well and is rather obedient, but we were still unsure how he'd do on a hunt. FIL brought along his three pointers and DH and I wondered if Sherman would just try to play w/the pointers the whole time.

Our boy must have some field dog in his bloodlines b/c DH just called and Sherman retrieved his first bird. DH is thrilled that he's got a hunting buddy and I'm tickled pink that we just proved that FIL's theory that inside dogs can't be hunting dogs is dead wrong.

Since I've never had a dog hunt before--what should I expect when he gets home tomorrow? I'm guessing he's going to be rather worn out?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No clue, but just wanted to say that's awesome!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

mygarnetboy said:


> Since I've never had a dog hunt before--what should I expect when he gets home tomorrow? I'm guessing he's going to be rather worn out?


Brush, comb and bath. 

He'll be rarin to go again as soon as he gets home.


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

I told DH that he'd better do the brush, comb & bath thing at the hotel BEFORE he comes home or that Shermy is going to the groomer...

He really won't be worn out? They're tromping through 2ft of snow up there...


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS! That is wonderful. Take'm again and again and again.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is so great! I remember when ours each got their first pheasant. 


At that age, he shouldn't be tired at all. : )

My boys used to live for hunting. Now they are so bored.


----------

